
Coding Challenge Best Practice Checklist - techcnial recruitment test design - mjfisher
https://candidatecode.com/articles/coding_challenge_best_practice_checklist
======
mjfisher
Talking to hiring engineers and job-hunting developers, I've come across a
huge range of opinions about take home coding tests. In many cases, companies
will still issue coding challenges without much thought about what they're
wanting to get out of it. It's also common for poorly designed challenges to
cause candidates to feel their time isn't being respected.

It's hard to design a good challenge, and there doesn't appear to be much
best-practice guidance for time-pressured recruiting engineers. I made this
checklist as a resource for people trying to make their hiring process
efficient and pain free.

While this list is constructed from my own experience and the conversations
I've had with other hiring engineers, I'd love to have more input (either here
or on GitHub)

